# xmms startet nicht mehr!



## marcoX (18. März 2004)

Hi @ll

ich hab mich mal ein bisschen mit xmms beschäftigt und ein paar geile Skins
installiert. Nur hat er dann irgendwann aufgehört zu laufen, d.h. er war einfach weg!
Wenn man xmms wieder starten möchte, flackert kurz ein Bildchen auf und ist
schon wieder weg!

Wenn ich xmms in der Konsole aufrufe, steht dann folgendes:

*GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed.

GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed.

GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed.

GLib-CRITICAL **: file gstrfuncs.c: line 186 (g_strconcat): assertion `string1 != NULL' failed.

Segmentation fault

Dies ist wahrscheinlich ein Fehler in XMMS.
Siehe http://bugs.xmms.org zum Ausfüllen eines Fehlerreports.*

Da ich leider nicht so gut englisch behersche um einen Fehlerreport auszufüllen, frage ich
hier. Hat irgend jemand schon mal einen solchen Fehler bei xmms gehabt?

Wenn ich mir eine neue Version von xmms downloaden möchte, kann ich da auch die rpm´s
von RedHat benutzen? Denn für SuSE ist bei http://www.xmms.org nichts dabei!

MfG
Marco


----------



## Vitei (18. März 2004)

Vielleicht liegt es ja an den Skins.

Bennene mal das Verzeichnis .xmms/Skins um und starte dann XMMS.

Gruß


----------



## marcoX (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitei _
> *Vielleicht liegt es ja an den Skins.
> 
> Bennene mal das Verzeichnis .xmms/Skins um und starte dann XMMS.
> ...



Vielen Dank, aber das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Sinac (18. März 2004)

Probiers mal mit ner neuen Version.
RPMs sollten unter SuSE kein Problem sein,
ansonsten zieh es halt als tar.gz

Vielleicht vorher nochmal probieren
XMMS runterzuschmeißen, also auch
alle Kofigs komplett entfernen lassen
und nochmal neu installieren.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## marcoX (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Probiers mal mit ner neuen Version.
> RPMs sollten unter SuSE kein Problem sein,
> ansonsten zieh es halt als tar.gz
> ...



Hi Sinac,

Dein Avatar is ja klasse! Bist das Du? *lächz*  
Nee, Spass bei Seite! 
Ich hab jetzt per Yast (ich weiss, Ihr hasst SuSE) xmms komplett deinstalliert und das neue
rpm per Yast wieder installiert. Aber es ändert sich nix!  
xmms erscheint weder im Menü noch lässt es sich per Konsole starten, obwohl auch die
Ordner/Verzeichnisse "Plugin" u. "Skins" neu sind.

Hmm ... *haarerauft*

LG
Marco


----------



## marcoX (19. März 2004)

Hi,

also mittlerweile bringe ich xmms über die Konsole zum starten, nur kommt jetzt die Fehlermeldung: *

Gtk-WARNING **: Ladbares Modul in Module-Pfad: "libpixmap.so" kann nicht gefunde n werden,

Gtk-WARNING **: Ladbares Modul in Module-Pfad: "libpixmap.so" kann nicht gefunde n werden,

Gtk-WARNING **: Ladbares Modul in Module-Pfad: "libpixmap.so" kann nicht gefunde n werden,

Gtk-WARNING **: Ladbares Modul in Module-Pfad: "libpixmap.so" kann nicht gefunde n werden,

Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkwidget.c: line 1387 (gtk_widget_destroy): assertion `widget != NULL' failed.

Gtk-WARNING **: invalid cast from (NULL) pointer to `GtkWidget'

Gtk-CRITICAL **: file gtkwidget.c: line 1387 (gtk_widget_destroy): assertion `widget != NULL' failed.
*

Hmmm ... mir raucht schon der Kopf! *heul*

LG
Marco


----------



## Vitei (20. März 2004)

libpixmap.so ist im Packet gtk2-engines enthalten. Insalliere es mal neu mit Yast.

Gruß


----------



## speakmy (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitei _
> *libpixmap.so ist im Packet gtk2-engines enthalten. Insalliere es mal neu mit Yast.
> 
> Gruß *


wenn du die skins ausprobiert hast und der fehler erst seit dem auftritt ist es mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit so, das 2 skins parallel laufen. gehe dazu in die xmmsrc und kommentiere die skins einfach der reihe nach aus mit "#".danach sollte es gehen. du kannst mir auch deine konfi schischen unter sentto@freenet.de dann schau ich sie mir mal an und bearbeite sie.

have a fan

auch mit suse das ist gar nicht so schlecht man muss nur den kopf einschalten


----------



## speakmy (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von speakmy _
> *wenn du die skins ausprobiert hast und der fehler erst seit dem auftritt ist es mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit so, das 2 skins parallel laufen. gehe dazu in die xmmsrc und kommentiere die skins einfach der reihe nach aus mit "#".danach sollte es gehen. du kannst mir auch deine konfi schischen unter sentto@freenet.de dann schau ich sie mir mal an und bearbeite sie.
> 
> have a fan
> ...



schischen=schicken grins........


----------



## marcoX (22. März 2004)

Vielen Dank,

aber zur Zeit funktioniert xmms wieder.
Ich habe KDE und Gnome entfernt und
neu installiert (zwecks anderen Gründen).

Ich hatte Plugin installiert, dann ging er nicht mehr.
Wäre aber ein geniales. Es ist ein mehr spuriger
Equalizer. 

Na ja, muss ich halt drauf verzichten, nicht sooo schlimm.

Marco


----------

